# Red Belly Injury



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

My 9" red lost his hole tail fin and has a cut half way up his tail. Will this grow back? I put him in a 10 gallon and doubled the salt ratio. Bumped the temp up to 82. Is there anything else i can do for him?


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats pretty much all you can do I think. Good Luck


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Fuzzy you are doing all you can. I think that his tail should still grow back if the rays weren't too damaged in the altercation. Do you have a pic of the injury?

Joe


----------

